# playing with my jugs



## treeguyfred (Jul 16, 2013)

A few weeks ago, I was playing with a new method of displaying some of my merchant stoneware jugs. I had this stair configuration that I had built so that my sweet aging (now passed on) kitty could get up on the bed. So I brought it out on my front porch and tossed a few jugs on it. I thot it was nice and snapped a pic.
 What y'all think?
 Fred


----------



## treeguyfred (Jul 16, 2013)

Folks, I don't know how or why but while I was attaching a few photos to send to Jim E. I noticed that this pic was the right size for posting. Just a crazy coincidence. But glad to be able to post one without bothering the ever ready to help Jim.
 Hope you all like,
 Fred


----------



## epackage (Jul 16, 2013)

I like it Fred, looks great, glad the pic worked out for you too...


----------



## ORE552 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very neat porch display!


----------



## myersdiggers1998 (Aug 10, 2013)

Good idea , they display very well this way.


----------

